# C-Dilute Questions



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought I was doing pretty good with genetics, except I couldn't figure out why the baby mice never turn out the color I expected... Turns out, my parents carry a whole boatload of c-dilutes, and so now I've been trying to figure those out.

So far I have (correct me if I'm wrong):
A* cch/cch chinchillated agouti
Aw/* cch/cch chinchilla
at/* cch/cch fox
a/* ch/ch red eyed siamese
a/* ch/ce black eyed siamese
a/* ce/c cream
c/c albino

So my questions are to fill in the gaps in my c-dilute knowledge.

Most, what does the following look like?

cch/c
ch/c
ce/ce

I know there are a lot other combinations and such out there, but I'm only focusing on these ones right now. Thanks.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

We all need to ban together, and make a mouse encyclopedia.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

c/ch is himilayan
ce/ce is beige
c/cch... not a clue. lol

The c locus is a true nightmare if you don't want it.

W xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

a/a cch/c - a muddy brown, sometimes called 'sepia' or 'mock chocolate'
A/* cch/c - agouti version of the above, which is a dirty, streaky looking pale brown mouse
a/a ch/c - Himalayan
A/* ch/c - agouti based Himalayan, usually has very poor points
a/a ce/ce - stone in UK, beige in USA
A/* ce/ce - another dirty, streaky, brownish mouse

Otherwise everything else is correct, except that A/* cch/cch is known as 'silver agouti', and Chinchilla can also be made with the tan gene: A/at cch/cch 

Sarah xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

c-dilutes can be so confusing!


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I find the C-dilutes to be so fascinating! I agree, Rhasputin, we need to create a mouse dictionary with pictures and such. :lol:

I love the good ole' C locus - many of my mice are mixes of the above.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I like C-dilutes, but Im new to them, so I get confused alot,lol.
A mouse dictionary would be nice! I might have to look into doing an online one


----------

